# post snowfall rabbits



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

My two hunting partners and I picked off a couple rabbits after the snow fall on public land. Dog ran three and we got two.










Here is a picture with our 2nd partner, Molly.


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

brings back old memory's. i grew up hunting rabbits with beagle dogs. every weekend. glad to see the sport isnt dead. your kids will look back on these days. thanks for sharing. tagalong


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! When I first learned to hunt my buddy's beagle was named Molly! His Dad ran beagles, and was a member of the Mahoning Valley Beagle Club. Great way to learn how to hunt!


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks fellows. I often wonder how many people still hunt rabbits. Its not for everyone because at some point you will have briars in your nose or ear. But I think its a great way to teach my son to hunt because snapping a twig doesn’t ruin the hunt. We can actually talk and have a conversation while hunting. I can remind him to control the gun and barrel direction at all times. And when we setup on a rabbit thats coming back, he has multiple opportunities to discuss where he can and cannot shoot.

We are making memories but really we are just repeating what my dad did with me.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Moke. Great to see that you are teaching your son the sport of hunting with a dog. I grew up hunting with dogs. The memories are fond and numerous. In my opinion, there is nothing like spending a day in the field with a good hunting dog. There loyalty,effort, and unconditional love is something to appreciate. I am so glad my Dad introduced me to beagles in the late 70’s. My passion for them still continues today. I will wrap up a career as a high school teacher in a couple of years. During my tenure I have noticed such a downturn in the interest of youth to hunt small game. Instead everyone wants to jump immediately into the big buck craze. Deer hunting is awesome don’t get me wrong but I enjoy reading father/son stories like yours. Hope you enjoy many more days in the field with Molly.


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

How's the rabbit population in your area moke? I can remember year's ago when it seemed they were under every brush pile, just not the case around here anymore. Awsome to see getting a youngster involved good for you !


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

we have been able to get the dog on rabbits every time out this year. Obviously, its lot easier with the snow on to figure where you need to be. Yesterday, we put the dog on the first rabbit and shot two others that the dog flushed while running the first. The last rabbit was sitting real tight and only jumped when i almost stepped on it. Molly was beside me and SAW it jump. The chase was ON!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Id love to do more bunny hunting, not many places around anymore.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

looks like a great day, it reminds me rabbit hunting with my dad and his buddies.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

So happy for you guys!
Making memories that will last a lifetime! 
And makes me want to get another pup.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

TomC said:


> Id love to do more bunny hunting, not many places around anymore.


Oh, there are still places, and rabbits! It's just where you find them. I used to think the same thing about my hunting club. We'd go out hunting pheasant and almost never jump a rabbit. Then we went hunting after a fresh snowfall, and there were bunny tracks everywhere! 

They stuck to the thickest of the thickets. Places where a man simply could not go! Thus, they were protected from raptors, and a hunter needed a really good Beagle to get them moving.


----------



## gillnet (Oct 19, 2017)

we got 18 with 6 guys last weekend,no dog..its a spot we only go to once a year so it doesn't get any pressure..50 acres of brush field and fence rows that doesn't get farmed anymore..every year its usually good for at least a dozen...not going to mention how many got away so I know there is a good crop of breeders left for next season


----------



## PheasantGuy2010 (Dec 9, 2017)

moke11 said:


> My two hunting partners and I picked off a couple rabbits after the snow fall on public land. Dog ran three and we got two.
> 
> View attachment 251814
> 
> ...


Great Job!!


----------

